# Lowrance Customer Service - Great



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

I purchased a HDS-10 on 3/23/2010 and the warranty expired on 3/23/2011.

This past Friday was probably the first time that I have fished thru several hours of hard rain and the unit filled up with water and stopped working.

I called Lowrance Customer Service this morning and spoke with Dave. Explained my story to Dave and he stated Out of Warranty service for a HDS-10 was $999.

I politely explained to Dave that I realized that my warranty had passed over 2 years ago but what about the issues that Lowrance had with the first GEN 1 seals and that this was probably the first time it has ever seen really harst conditions and I that I was just asking for a little help.

He put me on hold for a couple of minutes and came back and stated that they would repair my HDS-10 for free or I could purchase a new HDS-9 Gen2 Touch for $350 or a HDS-12 Gen2 Touch for $550. I immediately excepted his offer for the HDS-12.

Thanks Lowrance for stepping up to the plate in support of your products.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

That is pretty cool. Although I must say that I've not had any issues with my Humminbird 598 from 2009 and it's seen many, many hard rains. Good to know they stepped up to the plate. Lowrance may be on my list when I want to upgrade.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nice, glad to hear they stepped up for you.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

At that price I'll take two.............


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Great news from Lowrance.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

That is good to hear.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

a little lowrance service story.. fishing in arizona on roosevelt lake [its in the middle of no where] called lowrance service from my motel parking lot. lady on the phone says give me a address ,and you,ll have a new one by 10am the next morning. I laugh and said nobody can do that. at 9:30 am the next morning a private courier rang the door bell .with my new unit.


----------

